# mini vs. the toilet paper



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i needed to clean the kitchen, which included mopping the floors....so i gated the fluffykins OUT of the kitchen... 
mini kept herself occupied elsewhere....

i walked into the family room to find this:













































the mini monster strikes again.....lol. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL - #4 say - Hi Mommy - why you looking at me so mad ?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> LOL - #4 say - Hi Mommy - why you looking at me so mad ?[/B]


actually, i was laughing and i may have snorted.... :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Those are some great pics!! You're cleaning one room, while the mini monster messes another ~ LMAO

Tell mini monster I said, "snort, snort".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
OHHHHHHHHH Carrie she is just adorable, oh my God what a face!!! :wub: 
Great pictures!!!
ANDREA


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

apparently the previous roll was empty, so my daughter got another roll out, but didn't put it on the TP holder....she left it on the toilet seat for me to replace. i was wondering why she was so willing to help clean up!!  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=424165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :brownbag: i hate when i snort... it's even worse when i snort and then gag afterwards... :huh:


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Too funny. What is it with malts and paper. mine love it. they always look so proud of themselves you ca not be mad.
Aimee


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:smrofl: She looks so happy!! LOL, She was keeping herself occupied while you cleaned up the kitchen!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

too funny! I bet she was proud of herself. lol


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">The look on her face in picture #4 says it all! Too darn cute for words!!</span>


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So funny!!! :HistericalSmiley: That looks like something that Tillie Monster would do!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks pretty proud to me! She was redecorating and trying to help!
Carrie, she is so cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: loved the cute/funny pictures of Mini making a mess...It does remind me of my house LOL

you can never get mad at these cuties

kat


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hahahaha, I have had MANY a day like that!! Both of the boys love any type of paper! Watching them do that is funny but cleaning it up is a pain!

Thanks for the great pics!

Marie & the (did you say paper??) Boys*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Little monkey - with that naughty face she and Arabella could start a paper shredding club . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smrofl: What a cute little toilet paper shredder. The 4th pic is priceless. Mini :wub: is so precious.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, Carrie...I am just falling more and more in love with her (don't tell Massimo!) Just know that Tchelsi and I are available for fluff-sitting anytime, even if it requires a road trip on our part! :wub: 
Tchelsi says: Mini, you're welcome to all the paper products you can get yer paws on at our place...I never developed an interest in that sport. I'll flirt with Mass :blush: while you t.p. our tiny condo! We could use some redecorating!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, that is hilarious. She is ADORABLE and the pics are priceless


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:wub: How cute is she?! Gotta love the little innocent face in the midst of chaos!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: I will never understand their fascination with t.p. :huh: I've gotten to where I have to make sure the bathroom garbage is almost empty before I take a shower (because of course I have to leave the bathroom door open when I TAKE a shower! :HistericalSmiley: )-otherwise, Kosmo takes out t.p. or kleenex and shreds it. Maybe that's why God made our pets so cute-so we can't get mad at them when they do stuff like this :smrofl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh those pictures are priceless. She is a total doll! Adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

to cute!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, those pics are just precious. Look at that sweet face!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Thats funny, but cute!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWW!!! LMAO OMG she is a beautiful little monster!!! I love the pictures they are great! Luci also loves toilet paper, paper towels, regular paper...paper plates... anything that she can rip up w/ her little teeth will do!  
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:smrofl: that is too funny. I love that look ya get, the proud 
"look what I did" look!!!!

:hump: We belong to the shredder club too 

No paper product is safe in paws reach


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:brownbag: Whoa, don't know how I double posted :w00t:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what a mess...and what a cutie! thanks for sharing :w00t:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She looks like she is saying, "what's wrong mommie....don't you wanna play?" :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: that is so cute! mini is so beautiful carrie! :wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> She looks like she is saying, "what's wrong mommie....don't you wanna play?" :wub:[/B]


or...

in the third picture... "But mom, I *was* being quiet!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

What adorable pictures. Too cute, how can you get upset with these precious babies. Belle loves to shred kleenex.
I don't mind I think it is cute that they can have such fun shredding paper. The look on their faces is priceless when they see you come in and see what they have accomplished in such a short time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: look at her face :HistericalSmiley: woops mommy caught me in the act :bysmilie: , :smheat: can't blame it on Massimo this time


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Cutest criminal I have ever seen, by far!!!! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

It looks like picture one, she was oblivious to being "discovered" and was busy at work. Picture two looks like her ears are down a bit after getting busted, picture three she is realizing that she really isn't in too much trouble. Picture four she is curious about the snorting sounds you are making and picture five definitely shows absolutely no remorse and that she is quite proud of herself for getting you to snort. Great pictures!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: she is just too cute. i love the last pic, she looks so rightfully proud of herself. all that hard work and look, it makes mommy laugh! it MUST be good :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: great pics! what a cute lil monster lol :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

little monster *hihi* such a sweet attack. and that face, I know it just too good. 
arent they just sweet, even though they do things like that?

GREAT FOTOS!

regards
schnuppe


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:new_shocked: :smrofl: :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG and doesnt she look so proud.

Great pics.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Now I understand the "mini monster". I always thought, she is soooooo pretty and cute, I wonder how she got the monster part of her name. But she is so adorable and innocent looking. :wub:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

they do love their TP. I left Lily for two seconds yesterday and came back into the living room to a similar mess. She tried to help me clean it up. ha what a joke she kept trying to run off with the big pieces so she could have more fun. You wonder why TP, Tissues and Paper towels are so entertaining to them. It's not like she doesn't have a whole basket of toys.

When she was staying with her Granny and Papaw they were amazed at how she would get a tissue out of the box tear it up and go back for another one. I think they let her do it because it was so cute. The Minnie monster is adorable.

thanks for sharing the picts.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl: Looks like she had a ball!!!!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha, that is too cute!! She looks very proud of her work!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Me, Mom??? It wasn't me!!! :innocent:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL! :smrofl: Bailey likes tissue too! I had to move the kleenex box off of the table next to our leather chair in the living room bc she would jump onto the chair and pull the tissues out of the box!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is SOOOOO proud of herself!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: What a little stinker! Where was Mass when his sister was being naughty?! B)


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

these pictures are so funny! mini looks sooo adorable... she is like saying "look mommy!! look how cool!!!"
:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mini monster is a doll! She can shred tp in my apartment any day of the week!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks everybody, she sure keeps me entertained! :w00t: 



> She is SOOOOO proud of herself!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: What a little stinker! Where was Mass when his sister was being naughty?! B)[/B]


well, mr. mass man was trying to get my attention... i just figured he was miffed because i gated him AWAY from me... but when he kept coming to the gate making noises then to the family room door scratching making noises, i figured i'd better investigate.. i'm pretty sure he was trying to tattle on the mini monster.  

mass can do no wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS....Those pictures are so adorable! And that sweet little innocent face! How could one get mad at that?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> thanks everybody, she sure keeps me entertained! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that's what older brothers do!! I know mine did! :w00t: Don't you wish you had a "candid camera" rolling?? :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I am just amused by their love for anything paper.... lol they shred it to pieces with no parts to spare! Looks like most of our furbabies have that in common! Imagine if they ALL got together!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how cute, Peechie loves doing that


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i loved the pics,she realy looked as if she was having fun.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :chili: 



> :smheat: can't blame it on Massimo this time [/B]


 :smrofl: yup, I bet she is good at that too, blaming poor mass :innocent:


----------

